# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Africa Fire Controversy

## phenigma

Africa Fire Controversy: Some say people should not build a fire in the african plains because LIONS are somewhat attracted or curious about the fire and when a LION is curious they check it out and some say building a fire keeps LIONS away WHAT DO YOU THINK???

----------


## Pal334

I have no experience in Africa, but will be interested in hearing your experience, or that of other  members of the forum

----------


## Rick

We do have one member on here from South Africa. He will be your best source of information on the subject. As for me, a night in the hotel on the African plains would eliminate the worry of lions altogether.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hmmmm....I don't know. Toilet paper, on the other hand...

----------


## Rick

If she has that big cat is gonna go...."Oh man. Will you look at that! What's the matter with you?! Folks live around here. Do I crap in YOUR living room?!"

----------


## crashdive123

And if the owner of that living room gets upset, it'll give a whole new meaning to "cat hole".

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

can we bring marshmallows ?

there was a tv special where lions ( all big cats ) are afraid of flaming marshmallows on a stick

_especially if the marshmallows are being waved around by a raving lunatic_

----------


## welderguy

I am curious to know what the answer is to this question, I always thought all animals were born with a fear or instinct that "fire is bad stay away".

----------


## welderguy

> can we bring marshmallows ?
> 
> there was a tv special where lions ( all big cats ) are afraid of flaming marshmallows on a stick
> 
> _especially if the marshmallows are being waved around by a raving lunatic_


  Thats good to know. Now All i need is a lion to test that theories

----------


## phenigma

See its a real controversy imagine if you are a Lion in africa and you see a bright light or something and you curiosity will kick in and you'll find out what is the light/fire and what just welderguy said that ......"all animals were born with a fear or instinct that "fire is bad stay away".

----------


## BLEUXDOG

I don't know about lions but the "Big "cat in my house likes the fire in the fireplace.

IMG_2017.jpg

----------


## canid

i have no first-hand experience, and only limited knowledge of lion behavior, but like many large predators, they seem to sometimes loose what trepidation they have of humans if they associate human behavior with the availability of food. i bet money that a given lion who has gotten the better of a lone traveler by fireside could learn to associate camp-fires with a free meal.

----------


## welderguy

> i have no first-hand experience, and only limited knowledge of lion behavior, but like many large predators, they seem to sometimes loose what trepidation they have of humans if they associate human behavior with the availability of food. i bet money that a given lion who has gotten the better of a lone traveler by fireside could learn to associate camp-fires with a free meal.


 Ah good point, I wouldnt have thought of that association.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ah good point, I wouldnt have thought of that association.


 Kinda like Yogi, and a picanic basket. :Innocent: 

 Yeah, I know Yogi is a bear, but I'd think the same principles apply. :Blushing:

----------


## welderguy

> Kinda like Yogi, and a picanic basket.
> 
>  Yeah, I know Yogi is a bear, but I'd think the same principles apply.


 well I guess so if the lion is yogi and the the person is the pik a nik basket then yes I see the analogy :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> Africa Fire Controversy: Some say people should not build a fire in the african plains because LIONS are somewhat attracted or curious about the fire and when a LION is curious they check it out and some say building a fire keeps LIONS away WHAT DO YOU THINK???


What controversy? What people?
What did I miss? where did you see that?
What did the experts say?

----------


## Born2Late

Not all animals are afraid of fire.It has been documented that Rhino will attack a camp and stamp out a fire,but most predators will stay away from fire,only coming closer when the fire has burned down to coals.

----------


## hunter63

> Not all animals are afraid of fire.It has been documented that Rhino will attack a camp and stamp out a fire,but most predators will stay away from fire,only coming closer when the fire has burned down to coals.


What, Smokey The Rhino?
I guess if I was to head into lion territory, I would defer to the local experts, as to whether or not to have a fire. 
I'm thinking that I would rather have one than not, but thats just me.

----------


## klkak

> Africa Fire Controversy: Some say people should not build a fire in the african plains because LIONS are somewhat attracted or curious about the fire and when a LION is curious they check it out and some say building a fire keeps LIONS away WHAT DO YOU THINK???


I think I'm never going to Africa so it's not something I really care about. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

You just watch, Kevin. Next month you'll be giving a tour outside Pretoria and you'll be thinking, "Man! I sure with I would have paid more attention to that fire thread."

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You just watch, Kevin. Next month you'll be giving a tour outside Pretoria and you'll be thinking, "Man! I sure with I would have paid more attention to that fire thread."


....as you lay there, with a 4-wheeler on you.......hoping a lion doesn't eat you, before someone finds you. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I think I'm never going to Africa so it's not something I really care about.


But is Africa coming to you?  

*What Do Africa and Alaska Have in Common? * http://fragilecologies.com/oct11_06.html

----------


## crashdive123

Soooooo - back to the OP.  Just why is the "Africa Fire Controversy" a controversy?  And between whom?

----------


## trax

My entire knowledge base of Africa and lions comes from a series of movies featuring Johnny Weismuller and Maureen O' Hara, so if Tarzan ain't around to protect me from the lions, I ain't going.

----------


## klkak

> But is Africa coming to you?  
> 
> *What Do Africa and Alaska Have in Common? * http://fragilecologies.com/oct11_06.html


I can't believe you posted that "Tree hugg'n" "Leaf lick'n" "bunny lov'n" "Emo" propaganda on this "Life relevant" "Forward thinking" website!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

Yes, they do run from flaming marshmellows.

And I have been informed that I can never return to the Cincinnati Zoo.

----------


## Batch

I don't have experience in Africa and just saw this post (I would love to know why some of us can't see new posts.).

We have natural fires in the Everglades region all the time. In the actual river of grass they let the fire burn. But, in Big Cypress National Preserve they put it out "to protect endangered wildlife". 

Last year they finally let a natural fire burn its course with minimal interference from the parks firefighters. Biologists and others got to observe how panthers, deer, and other animals behaved around the fire. Many were observed moving into check out the fire. None were observed fleeing the fire. They easily avoided the fire when need be. They made mention that because of the amount of time since a big burn had occurred it was the first time many of the animals had experienced fire and that where fires occur all the time the animals would just avoid the fire. 

Based on those fairly logical observations, I would think that some animals would be drawn toward a campfire out of curiosity if campfires where unusual in the area. Maybe, more so, if camping were more common and they had come to associate the presence of campfires and food. 

I will see if I can find the article. I was in and around the area during the fire and shortly after camping and riding Bear Island Unit where most of the fire occurred. Didn't observe any precooked squirrels or rabbits.  :Smile:

----------


## Batch

Not the same article, but, the information is there. East Hinson Marsh is part of Bear Island Unit. This fire shut down Alligator Alley for days. 

http://www.floridapanther.org/update_0609.pdf

----------


## Camp10

> Many were observed moving into check out the fire. None were observed fleeing the fire. They easily avoided the fire when need be. They made mention that because of the amount of time since a big burn had occurred it was the first time many of the animals had experienced fire and that where fires occur all the time the animals would just avoid the fire. 
> 
> Based on those fairly logical observations, I would think that some animals would be drawn toward a campfire out of curiosity if campfires where unusual in the area. Maybe, more so, if camping were more common and they had come to associate the presence of campfires and food.


While I have never tried it, one of the older guys that I work with talks about his grandfather hunting many years ago up in the big woods of Maine.  He said his grandfather would find a good place and build a fire.  The deer would sneak in to see what it was and he was able to get them that way.  

I dont think it has anything to do with lions but it seems to work with North American animals!

----------


## kyratshooter

Realisrically, I have seen animals come to my fire many times.  Occasionally I have been forced to chase them away.  Sometimes they have chased me away.

I was encircled by a pack of ferral dogs back in the '70s, have had coyotes roaming around outside the light and have had racoons come right into the fire circle.  I had a bear chase me off the fire and eat my supper one night on the AT.

I am sure if you burned an animal or traped it with fire you would get a different reaction.  In the old days they used fire as a drive tool while hunting.

----------


## Loreseed

My two cents would have to be both. Every animal has some curious instinct and depending on the size of the fire, whats burning (Scent wise), and if in a camp situation how many people are near the fire..... It would repel, not in a run to the hills sort of repel but keep a distance between the animal and the fire.

A mentor of mine has a son in africa and i will see if she has heard of this and ask him what he thinks.

----------


## Rick

I've posted on this before but when my son was in South Africa they told him to keep a large fire burning all night to keep the Jaguars away. He was sitting outside a small hut one night when a cat took a monkey just on the other side of the fire. He didn't know either of them were there until the monkey screamed. He spent the rest of the night inside the hut. :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

That will teach them monkeys from making friends with them when they are small.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Loreseed

That picture is priceless! Lol

----------


## justin_baker

> Hmmmm....I don't know. Toilet paper, on the other hand...


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

